# Project and a few pictures of paint in development.



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

I know this is for professional contractors, so if you want to lock this, that's fine with me. I just thought I'd share with you my experiences and give you a sneak peek at my paint currently under development.

I spent the weekend at my parents putting Epoxy Shield Professional on their floor. I've never used the product before but was honestly impressed at how nice it turned out. We didn't take much care doing the edging was the only thing I really regret. 

The floor was poured in 1952 and you can see from the pictures that it was pretty heavily pitted.










The grease on it had really soaked in and even didn't come out well enough to my liking after degreasing it. So I went ahead and used some muriatic acid on it and flushed that off good.

Here's what it looked like after I applied the pigmented epoxy-shield professional.











And here are the results after the clear coat was applied:











So all in all, it went really well. I think if I could go back, I would have done 2 coats, but I didn't really have time. The Epoxy Shield Professional really stuck well and even went over a few spots where it was slightly greasy really well. 



So now my other project. This is a little house I built for our 2 pet ferrets. I just made a box out of some oak plywood primarily so we could keep frozen water bottles in there and keep them cool now that the weather is heating up. The paint I used on it is still in the experimental phase but I think it looks great. My girlfriend did the paint job herself. She isn't a pro like you guys, so keep that in mind!










It has a nice gloss and it flowed and levelled really well. My girlfriend did the paint job. 

I think in this next pic you can really see how nice it looked over wood. I liked that it has this great shine too it and the wood grain gave it a nice effect. Let me know what you guys think! This is going to be a low-odor and low-voc paint.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Noobatron and Jitterz. Those just happen to be the names of the last 2 painters I hired! 

Did you paint the wood box with no primer? If so, it looks pretty darn good, the gloss level appeared to be even throughout. And the concrete floor didn't look all that bad either.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think its great that you posted! The more you use products, the better you understand them.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Noobatron and Jitterz. Those just happen to be the names of the last 2 painters I hired!
> 
> Did you paint the wood box with no primer? If so, it looks pretty darn good, the gloss level appeared to be even throughout. And the concrete floor didn't look all that bad either.


 
Yeah. There was no wood primer used. We just put on 2 coats of it. All of the colors are using the same paint. The gloss level on the black and red are through the roof. 


One thing we always stress at work is the gloss level. I have an honest question about how important that is to you guys? I know I don't like everything to be really glossy and, in fact, I prefer flats a lot of the time. Then again we focus on project paints where you may want that "shine". 

The gloss level on the resin itself is very high and I've done a few tricks to give it an artificial "shine". 


Is there anything you would like to see it painted out on that may give you a better idea of the quality and look of the paint?


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I think its great that you posted! The more you use products, the better you understand them.


 

Yeah. I really need to get more experience with a vast array of products. The way my group is designed is to continually be doing long-term research for all of the groups in our lab: water-based, aerosol, hi-performance, and woodcare. 

Plus now I can honestly recommend the epoxy shield professional because I've used it myself. For poorly prepped or imperfect floors, I think this is a great product. Because it is solvent based, it really dove into the concrete and "ate up" any oil/grease and gave great adhesion!


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Direct to Rust anyone? 

Yes, it sticks. This is two coats over a fully rusted out panel. No sanding or preparation was done.






















This is the same paint that I used to paint the ferret box with in the above pics.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

it sticks, but does it last? that might be a more important question though. Amazing that you used the same paint though, nice, even sheen.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> it sticks, but does it last? that might be a more important question though. Amazing that you used the same paint though, nice, even sheen.


 
Well, that's a fair question. We will have to do exposure testing on this and see how it holds up over that surface over many many months. That paint has been on there for 2 months. Of course it has been indoors, but there has been no bleed through or anything. It covered perfectly with 1 coat, but I wanted to see what 2 and 3 coats looked like. It is almost perfectly smooth at the third coat.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks for posting, most of us are always interested in seeing and even testing the new products for the companies. 

As to your concrete product, have you tested in on concrete patios or concrete decks such as around swimming pools.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Housepainter said:


> thanks for posting, most of us are always interested in seeing and even testing the new products for the companies.
> 
> As to your concrete product, have you tested in on concrete patios or concrete decks such as around swimming pools.


 
It's not recommended for outdoor use like that because i believe it will yellow like crazy from the high exposure to the UV. 

What you are looking for are concrete stains. You can make them look really great. If you are interested further, feel free to contact me and I will put you in touch with a professional concrete stain guy. 

Carter


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Carter- I am not trying to bust your balls by any means but like in the handy man paint job thread it is easy to make something look good right away, but what I try to sell is lasting beauty and durability. you should stick it on your driveway maybe, it will get nice element exposure and abrasion from being driven over, plus hot tire lifting possibly. Might make a nice real world test. I appreciate you joining the site and sharing your manufacturers perspective, part of what makes this site so valuable.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

The reason I ask down on the coast we do have a number of homes with pools and or concrete patio/decks. Just wondering if your product was one that could be considered for that purpose.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Carter- I am not trying to bust your balls by any means but like in the handy man paint job thread it is easy to make something look good right away, but what I try to sell is lasting beauty and durability. you should stick it on your driveway maybe, it will get nice element exposure and abrasion from being driven over, plus hot tire lifting possibly. Might make a nice real world test. I appreciate you joining the site and sharing your manufacturers perspective, part of what makes this site so valuable.


Tsunami. For the concrete in the garage, I used Rust-Oleum's Epoxy Shield Pro. It is not for use outdoors. It is specifically for garages and other concrete flooring like in warehouses, etc. It has already been extensively tested for durability and long term exposure. It has been on the market for quite a long time already, so yes, it is a tried and true product. 

If you were referring to the paint I am working on developing, then yes, we are going to start outdoor exposures this month which we collect data on for up to about 2 years.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Housepainter said:


> The reason I ask down on the coast we do have a number of homes with pools and or concrete patio/decks. Just wondering if your product was one that could be considered for that purpose.


 
No, you wouldn't want the epoxy shield outside. You CAN do a concrete stain. You should look into them seriously. You can give great effects to your concrete and even give it a nice sheen. Some have even said they can make the concrete look like wood.

I believe Rust-Oleum and Zinsser both make concrete stains. If you need further examples, let me know. I'll be at work shortly.


----------

